# Sequatchie Valley Century - October 2



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Sequatchie Valley Century - Oct. 2, in case any of you are looking for a nice ride. There are 25, 62 and 100 mile options. The 100 mile option has a pretty good climb. 

http://www.chattbike.com/events/SeqVal/seqval.htm

If you have any questions, let me know.


----------

